# Computer shuts down at welcome screen



## t3chb0y (Nov 27, 2009)

The computer was reformatted with both XP and Windows 7, so it's a clean slate. The computer shuts down every time it loads into the welcome screen.

Things that I have tried:
1) Replacing the power supply
2) Reformatting as mentioned above
3) Memtest 86+ with no errors
4) Checkdisk when the computer was actually working for the short time it worked after replacing the power supply and then having the problem reappear a day later - Checkdisk reported no errors

What could be the culprit here?

System:
AMD X2 4200+ Windsor 65W EE
2GB Rendition/Crucial DDR2 667 RAM
250GB Hitachi Hard Drive
ECS Geforce6100SM-M Motherboard
350W Power Supply


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Nov 27, 2009)

same prob here. i reset bios and worked :S i dont know why check that

also if u have a cpu heatsink n faan that the fans rpms are ok.


----------



## t3chb0y (Nov 27, 2009)

MaximusExtreme said:


> same prob here. i reset bios and worked :S i dont know why check that
> 
> also if u have a cpu heatsink n faan that the fans rpms are ok.



Interesting solution, I will try that once I get the computer back from my friend. The fan RPMs are around 2000 so it's good.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 27, 2009)

if the bios was overlocked previous to a fresh install, itll stilll hold them settings and with windows 7 fresh install it might make it unstable, so reset your bios and if that doesnt work, reset your cmos and if that doesnt work, try to start it in safe mode, if that doesnt work yell at it

Or your power supple might be bad, it gets the most stress when windows is starting up.


----------



## t3chb0y (Nov 28, 2009)

miltonhork said:


> if it is software problem then start your system in safe mode.
> in start menu go to run.
> then type msconfig.
> press ok.
> ...



The system is a clean install and it shuts down as safe mode is loading.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 28, 2009)

In the BIOS check your CPU temp. Had a computer where a pushpin on the HSF broke and the furthest it would get into windows was the load screen before powering itself down. 

Probably not the issue, but I will throw it out there.


----------



## Marcos669 (Nov 28, 2009)

Have you installed AMD Dual-core optimizer?


----------



## t3chb0y (Nov 28, 2009)

Marcos669 said:


> Have you installed AMD Dual-core optimizer?



I honestly don't think that would help.


----------



## Frick (Nov 28, 2009)

Bad harddrive? It's a longshot, but well. It's a wierd problem. :?


----------



## Marcos669 (Nov 28, 2009)

t3chb0y said:


> I honestly don't think that would help.



I had the same problem and it was caused by the dual core core optimizer


----------



## t3chb0y (Nov 29, 2009)

The weird thing now is that it will boot successfully if I warm it up.

Warm up as in:
Press Del at POST and go to PC Health. Let the system temp rise up to 35-40C (from 27C) which takes 10-15 minutes and exit BIOS. Then load windows and all is fine.

This problem is getting weirder by the minute.


----------



## Nate895 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Fix*

I know this is like so much later since the question has been asked, but I had the same problem with my laptop and I found the fix! If you are using a laptop, take the battery out for 30 seconds and then put it back in! Also I am guessing if you are using a desktop, you could just unplug the power supply for about the same amount of time. Hope this helps!!

Nate


----------



## Mike0409 (Jan 25, 2011)

t3chb0y said:


> The weird thing now is that it will boot successfully if I warm it up.
> 
> Warm up as in:
> Press Del at POST and go to PC Health. Let the system temp rise up to 35-40C (from 27C) which takes 10-15 minutes and exit BIOS. Then load windows and all is fine.
> ...



Sounds like a faulty reading from a thermal sensor at lower temps tripping somewhere.

Pull the CMOS battery and disconnect from power for 15 minutes or so.  Let everything reset.  Re-seat your memory and proc, make sure thermal paste isn't overdone, and that the heatsink is firm on top.

Then give it a go, see if that helps.


----------



## qubit (Jan 25, 2011)

When you say "it shuts down", how exactly does it shut down?

Is it a controlled Windows style shutdown and then the power goes off?
Do you get a blue screen of death which remains until you press reset?
Do you get a blue screen of death very briefly and then it switches off?
Does the screen just go black and then it switches off?

As it works better when warmed up a bit, it sounds like a hardware problem... which could be in nearly anything and would require substitution of components to troubleshoot effectively.

Make sure everything is seated properly and that the CPU in particular has the HSF mounted properly and isn't overheating. Make sure that your system isn't overclocked; perhaps set your BIOS to safety defaults.

Unplug as many components as possible, leaving just enough for the system to start and give you a picture.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 25, 2011)

+1 to reset cmos, that's the first step, IMO.
After resetting cmos, make sure you enable AHCI in BIOS if you're using a SATA HDD.


----------

